# Flojet Macerator Pump



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I have just purchased (online) and will receive tomorrow a flojet macerator pump. What's the easiest way to use it mess free.

I want to be able to dump my tanks into my toilet about 40 feet away and maybe 3 feet up hill. The reviews are good but they all refer you back to the instructions. I can not find any instructions online. Can anyone elaborate on the steps, or is it really as simple as put the garden hose in your toilet, connect it to your pump, connect the pump to the trailer and then battery, turn on.

Thanks


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

As a proud owner of a Flo-Jet Macerator Poop Pump, I can attest that it is as easy as you describe.
Though it might be a good idea to appoint someone as poop-pump-deputy to watch when you first power it up, to make sure that hose doesn't jump out of the toilet.








And just like dumping the old-fashioned way, pump-out your gray tank after you pump-out the black tank to flush the pump and hose.

Gilligan


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I've learned at work that poop flows down hill







. Would this Flo-jet change things here at work?


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

Have not tried mine into toilet. With the pressure this has it will fill up toilet in no time and possible messy. Why aren't you using a sewer clean out? I am pumping mine from curb to my clean out about 15' up hill using a 5/8 ID clear reinforced hose. Kinda weird seeing it going through a hose but a clear hose will tell you when the tanks are clean. Backflush works OK but not enough pressure to shoot way back up into tanks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I've learned at work that poop flows down hill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And suddenly I have the urge to buy one, put it on my desk at work, and just wait for my boss to ask what it is for.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Troy n Deb said:


> Have not tried mine into toilet. With the pressure this has it will fill up toilet in no time and possible messy. Why aren't you using a sewer clean out? I am pumping mine from curb to my clean out about 15' up hill using a 5/8 ID clear reinforced hose. Kinda weird seeing it going through a hose but a clear hose will tell you when the tanks are clean. Backflush works OK but not enough pressure to shoot way back up into tanks.


I don't have a sewer clean out in the main line outside. If I did I would definitely be using that. I'll guess time will tell on the "mess" in the bathroom.

Thanks

On edit and thinking out loud.

Wouldn't you stick the garden hose through the s trap under the water in the bottom of the toilet leaving all the smell and yuck unseen. So stick about 2 feet of hose through the toilet drain. No backup or chance of it that way.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The sewer clean-out is the way to go - if you have one.

I do, and I really love my FloJet - it takes care of the 2' rise from the OB in the street to the clean-out.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sending it into a toilet works just fine, I am using a 3/4inch hose and enough flow is met to get the siphon action in the toilet so it flushes "automagically"... been using this for a long time now. One thing with the Flojet, if it sits around for a while, like over winter, you may want to spray some lubricant into it to keep it from not wanting to spin...even after using the manually screw on the bottom of the unit (other wise you have to take it apart and lube everything, then you risk tearing the cheap paper gaskets they have on it..oops)

but I just recently ran a sewer line to besides the outback, so much easier than dragging the hose through the back of the house...and no more worry of "what if"


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I finally used mine today. I use a 100' 5/8" hose to a toilet. We stuck the hose down in the drain of the toilet under the water and it worked great. I was nervous at first so we did the galley gray water first, then the black, then the bathroom gray. It was awesome.

You can read my full review here http://hasbeenthere.com/2010/12/01/flojet-rv-waste-pump-review/


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Something I might add also....
I have found the Flo-Jet pump to be useful for dumping the gray tank while camping. You could apply this to the black tank also, but I wouldn't recommend it. Instead of lugging the tote to the side of your trailer, just leave it in the bed of your truck, and pump the gray water into it with the FloJet. My tote is 35 gallon, and believe me, it is no fun lugging it full. Plus, with the tote in the bed of the truck, you can drive faster than 5 MPH to the dump station, like you would towing the tote. I have done this several times when camping at less-than-full-hookup CG's. It's a work saver.
Another helpful camping tip from......

Gilligan


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Gilligan said:


> Something I might add also....
> I have found the Flo-Jet pump to be useful for dumping the gray tank while camping. You could apply this to the black tank also, but I wouldn't recommend it. Instead of lugging the tote to the side of your trailer, just leave it in the bed of your truck, and pump the gray water into it with the FloJet. My tote is 35 gallon, and believe me, it is no fun lugging it full. Plus, with the tote in the bed of the truck, you can drive faster than 5 MPH to the dump station, like you would towing the tote. I have done this several times when camping at less-than-full-hookup CG's. It's a work saver.
> Another helpful camping tip from......
> 
> Gilligan


Great idea. I don't have a tote though. I looked at tote vs flojet and figured the flojet would be more useful for the money. Plus, I have a van not a truck and didn't want to put a tote in the van.


----------



## Marcus Carey (Mar 12, 2011)

Traveling Tek said:


> I finally used mine today. I use a 100' 5/8" hose to a toilet. We stuck the hose down in the drain of the toilet under the water and it worked great. I was nervous at first so we did the galley gray water first, then the black, then the bathroom gray. It was awesome.
> 
> You can read my full review here http://hasbeenthere.com/2010/12/01/flojet-rv-waste-pump-review/


How far did you stick the hose into the drain to get it to flush?


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Gilligan said:


> Something I might add also....
> I have found the Flo-Jet pump to be useful for dumping the gray tank while camping. You could apply this to the black tank also, but I wouldn't recommend it. Instead of lugging the tote to the side of your trailer, just leave it in the bed of your truck, and pump the gray water into it with the FloJet. My tote is 35 gallon, and believe me, it is no fun lugging it full. Plus, with the tote in the bed of the truck, you can drive faster than 5 MPH to the dump station, like you would towing the tote. I have done this several times when camping at less-than-full-hookup CG's. It's a work saver.
> Another helpful camping tip from......
> 
> Gilligan


That's a really good idea... Especially, since you can buy a less expensive Barker tank...why get the 4-wheeler model, if you just haul it in the truck bed. Now, I'll have to get a Barker to go with my Flojet! It'll be nice to stay put more than a couple of days in a park that only has water and electric... (I've got small holding tanks...30gal)


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Marcus Carey said:


> I finally used mine today. I use a 100' 5/8" hose to a toilet. We stuck the hose down in the drain of the toilet under the water and it worked great. I was nervous at first so we did the galley gray water first, then the black, then the bathroom gray. It was awesome.
> 
> You can read my full review here http://hasbeenthere....te-pump-review/


How far did you stick the hose into the drain to get it to flush?
[/quote]

Probably about 4 inches, but that's just so we don't have to see it. If you just lay it in the toilet it will still work. I just shove it into the the toilet trap a little ways so that we don't have to see or smell anything. The trap in the toilet in the house is designed to only allow X amount liquid in it before flushing. You can dump a bucket into a toilet and it will automatically go down.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Quick Note (sorry to "re-activate" this thread)

Be careful using this FloJet Pump on a new TT. I did - and debris that was left over in the tanks during mfg/assy jammed up the impeller in the Flojet. It was a couple pieces of black plastic approx .5x.75 inch. Flojet is gonna stall on that. Luckily for me it occured with Gray tank flush. Un-hooking created a little gray water mess in the street curb but no real big deal. Luckily I had some long needle nose plyers but it took a bit to get the mess unfurreled. Might recommend using standard 4" hoses on first flush from now on.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Good to know. Didn't use mine until after about 100 dumps with the standard way.  So I am sure everything threw it was long gone by then.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

I unscrewed the cap off a drain clean-out on the side of my house. I added a 45 degree elbow and about 6" of 2 in ABS pipe. I stick the hose into that and then pack a rag around it (just in case). Seemed to work great. I filled and pumped both my tanks several times just to test it out.

Only problem I had is on the second flush of the black tank I picked up a "feminine product" that a guest must have put into the toilet. I got to find out how easy it is to take pump apart and clean out the mess. It was interesting that the macerator took care of about 90 percent of it, just had a little string and fabric wrapped around the blade. No harm no foul. But I am going to post a BIG reminder inside the bathroom.

So far I think the Flo-jet was a great investment since there are no dump stations that are easy to get to, plus I think I use the TT as a guest room more than camping


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Seriously, who throws those thing down the toilet? A grown woman should know better. I know better, cause I had 3 sisters and now 3 daughters.  Plus I used to be a janitor that had to plunge toilets. :-(


----------

